# Goggles OTG???



## kooliosupraboi (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this forum because I just recently bought my first board/setup a couple of months ago(sports chalet clearance sale, $350 for whole setup). I felt that I got good enough to warrant my own board. 
Previously, I was nooby and was riding slow and stuff, so I didn't feel to have a need for a pair of goggles, but as I got better and faster, I noticed that my eyes would tear up pretty bad, to the point where I have to stop for a few min before going again. So I decided that it was probably time for me to get a pair of goggles if I wanted to get better/faster. The frame for my current glasses are moderately big and some of the OTG goggles don't fit.

My question is, are there any alternatives? I've seen people post that they used safety glasses on top of their glasses, and some people found OTG goggles that fit. I've also read that a lot of the OTG goggles end up fogging the glasses, and I'm kind of in a dilemma. 
I want to try to buy the goggles, before season starts because its cheaper. Are there any special OTG goggles, that dont fog a lot?( I've heard of the goggle with a min fan on top, but thats too expensive). Or am I better off just wearing my glasses. My price range would be ~50, I can go a little higher if its good enough.

Any suggestions and help would be much appreciated. Thanks!

O, and I like to do mostly free-riding/carving. No rails, jumps,etc.

edit: and I forgot, but contacts are out of the question(my eyes are too sensitive to put contacts on, I've tried many times), and LASIK is also out of the question. Prescription goggles are kind of expensive, and I don't know if it'll be worth it, as my eyes may continue to get worse. thanks!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

which OTG goggles have you tried?

I have a pair of Smith Knowledge OTG goggles which I've use for the past two seasons. While I did have some fogging issues it was mostly while standing still or exerting myself (hiking etc).


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

I tried out the Smith Turbo fan series which are OTG and they worked extremely well. Basically a battery powered fan built inside the goggle that keeps your glasses from fogging up. You don't even realize it's running.

I wish I'd have bought them, but already had a pair of Smith Prophecy OTG that I purchased a month prior. Couldn't pull the trigger on 2 sets of goggles that close together.

I believe this is what I demo'd -

http://www.smithoptics.com/products/#/Snow+Goggles/Turbo+Fan+Series/Prophecy+Turbo+Fan/view/


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I tried the smith knowledge OTG and thought they were huge and hideous...plus, I really prefer a spherical lens. 

However, the trend in goggles is oversized and some of the new spherical models can and are designed to fit over glasses. 

Of the large new spherical goggles out now, I do know the Oakley Canopy and smith I/OX are designed to accommodate glasses (don't know about the electric EG2, vonzipper Fishbowl, etc)

trying goggles on in a shop is recommended because you never know if they're gonna fit you without gaps (for instance, smith I/O don't fit my particular nose right)


----------



## kooliosupraboi (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the replies so far. I guess my question should have been: For people who have OTG goggles and use them, could you name what model/brand you use, and whether or not the fogging is good/bad/bearable with it. I don't mind if it fogs when I'm standing, as long as it works well when I'm going down. I don't mind if its big or ugly, because I'm just using it for practical purposes 

@luckyrva, thanks. I'll keep that in mind when I go to the store.

@Derp, The turbo fan is a bit out of my price range.. but thanks, I would probably get that if I had the money.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

With the Smith Knowledge goggles they would clear up as soon as I got moving. But there would sometimes be instances where you're riding for a good distance waiting for them to clear up.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

The SMITH OTG Turbofan series are the shit, why no one else is putting fans in their gogs blows my mind it's WORKS.......been in use for paintball and motocross for over 10 years.


----------



## kooliosupraboi (Oct 27, 2012)

hi, so are there any other recommendations for OTG goggles? so far i have

1.Smith knowledge
2.Smith turbofan

I'ma go to the shop this weekend to try and buy one, the more recommendations the better. Surely there are more than 2 OTG goggles that are worth the money.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

It's unlikely you'll see a huge selection of OTG goggles in store unless they have an immense selection. You may also want to try on some of the larger sized goggles as well as most will probably fit as long as your glasses don't have huge frames (ie Electric EG2, Spy Platoon, VZ Fishbowls, Smith I/OX and the like)


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

kooliosupraboi said:


> hi, so are there any other recommendations for OTG goggles? so far i have
> 
> 1.Smith knowledge
> 2.Smith turbofan
> ...


Well Smith just came out with a new version for it's TurboFan model. 
Smith Products | SmithOptics.com

I realize those are likely outside your price range though.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I used Scott Storm goggles the last 2 seasons and they were good and only $60ish. They are spherical lenses and fogging was not bad so long as you dont remove them in the middle of a run, etc. They were all I could find locally that worked, as other otg goggles fit too tight and I was on a budget. This season I will be looking into getting some prescription inserts because after nasty spills I've been unable to find my glasses without asking a passer-by for help. If someone rode over them before I located them, I'm sure they'd be lost forever or broken. Prescription inserts would probably be cheaper than having to buy a whole new glasses setup, and they would allow me to use a good google like EG2s or whatever.


----------



## kooliosupraboi (Oct 27, 2012)

hi, ok so i went to sports authority and sports chalet today to find some goggles that fit.

1. Scott storm OTG(with/without a fan) - fit well around glasses, except there seemed to be a pretty big opening near the nose. $65 no fan/$140 fan
2. electric eg2. was SLIGHTLY tight around the glasses not too tight, but i could notice that my glasses was touching the foam, but seemed like a much higher quality. $150/160 at store
3. smith IOX- also like the eg2 but not as tight, $15 more, but the lens changeability seemed a lot more easy/convenient. comes with two lenses, one for overcast days and one for sunny days. $175 at store

The eg2 and iox aren't otg, so they are a LITTTLE tight around the glasses. It's not uncomfortable, but maybe after several hours it could be?

hmm.. im not sure what to get... im really want the iox, but its kind of pricey... it costs more than what i paid for my new board... haha suggestions?? thanks!


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

What conditions are you riding in? I just got done a couple day sessions in SoCal at Mountain High and the Scott Storm goggles (with NO fan) did me well with no fogging whatsoever. It's true that the nose area is a little roomy, but you can just move the goggles further down on your nose, or use a facemask/neck gaiter/balaclava if you are worried about your nose getting cold (my nose was fine). FYI I wore mine with a helmet and the helmet's goggle strap made sure that my headgear didn't go flying on bad falls.

+1 Scott Storm, especially if price is a factor in choosing your OTG


----------



## kooliosupraboi (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm in Socal too, so mostly big bear conditions for this season. However, I am probably gonna end up going to mammoth,tahoe, and maybe even colorado(keystone) in the future. 

@onthefence , i noticed it was kind of warm during the last few days, do the goggles not fog up when its colder as well, like when winter really comes around.. haha


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

kooliosupraboi said:


> I'm in Socal too, so mostly big bear conditions for this season. However, I am probably gonna end up going to mammoth,tahoe, and maybe even colorado(keystone) in the future.
> 
> @onthefence , i noticed it was kind of warm during the last few days, do the goggles not fog up when its colder as well, like when winter really comes around.. haha


Can't say, but honestly you could just buy all these goggles and see which does not fog up, then return the rest.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

If the goggles are touching your frames at all do not get those goggles. After a few hours it will be like torture.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

I used to work for Bolle.

They have a goggle called the X-9 otg that works pretty well for those with glasses.

You can probably find them pretty cheap right now via google.


----------



## jcdoc107 (Jan 10, 2011)

Scott heli OTG works well for me.


----------

